

Fastest way to slice arguments in JavaScript - majidarif
https://github.com/majimboo/node-benchmarks/blob/master/results/array_slice_varg.md

======
NaNaN
Specific to Node.js? On Firefox Nightly it got a bad result.
[http://jsperf.com/fastest-slice-method](http://jsperf.com/fastest-slice-
method)

~~~
j03w
Could be, I remember reading an article about how using Array.proto.slice on
arguments will not get optimised by V8.

[https://github.com/petkaantonov/bluebird/wiki/Optimization-k...](https://github.com/petkaantonov/bluebird/wiki/Optimization-
killers)

